# Natural alternative to Mederma Scar cream



## elijahsmama1 (Jun 14, 2006)

DS (13 mo) fell and had to get 2 stitches.







It's been almost a week and we're going to start to leave off the band-aid, as soon as it's closed I need to start to put something on it. I was thinking about coconut oil? Any and all suggestions very welcome.


----------



## Naturalyst (Feb 3, 2007)

My experience with Mederma and those scar gels/creams based on onion extracts is that they don't work very well - if at all (kept hoping to see a difference, but never did). There are silicone scar patches that work by putting gentle pressure against the scar. They make a discernible difference. While they are pricey, they can be rinsed and reused for weeks (it takes 4 - 6 weeks). The silicone sheets were recommended to me by a dermatologist after a surgical procedure. And, a OBGYN friend said he recommends them for C-Section patients with good results.


----------

